# The Granddaddy Of All GO Dawgs Threads #54! For Charlie! ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT CLEMSON!*

*




*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2021)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!!
Let's kick'em in the face with a hobnail boot!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2021)

Go BIG, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!! 

Still ain't got the warm fuzzys about Saturday.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS one the day before the big game! Y'all be sure to load up on your favorite snacks and beverages.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs just don't suck tomorrow night!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2021)

Ain't perfect but'll have to do.
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs 

Just Win!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Ain't perfect but'll have to do.
> GO DAWGS!!
> View attachment 1102085View attachment 1102086


Man, that looks sweet, brother! Did you put the polyurethane coat over the Dawg decal? If so, how did it not  mess up the ink on it? I like it! 

Go You Wood Workin' Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2021)

Go you Hairy Dawgs on Game Day Eve!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Charlotte! Mark your territory like Dawgs do!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)

Just Win!

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, that looks sweet, brother! Did you put the polyurethane coat over the Dawg decal? If so, how did it not  mess up the ink on it? I like it!
> 
> Go You Wood Workin' Dawgs!



Thank you sir. It's the resin epoxy stuff. Huge learning experience. Have to seal the decal first.  Probably never do it again. (had to do it twice). First top was a mess...

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 3, 2021)

Nobody giving us Dawgs a chance tomorrow..... Go dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nobody giving us Dawgs a chance tomorrow..... Go dawgs!


No body gave VT a chance against UNC either, but they came to play!!

Feeling good about this myself! Besides it would be a long ride home if we don’t pull it off!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> No body gave VT a chance against UNC either, but they came to play!!
> 
> Feeling good about this myself! Besides it would a long ride home if we don’t pull it off!
> GO DAWGS!


You going?
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> You going?
> GO DAWGS!!


Yes sir. The wife and I will be there cheering on the DAWGS!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Yes sir. The wife and I will be there cheering on the DAWGS!!


Jealous .  GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs, just get by Clem(p)son with Washington, Gilbert, Pickens all hurt and when the Dawgs get full strength, they should be able to play with anyone.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)

GAME DAY!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!! Waiting on daylight to bust a few birds !


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 4, 2021)

After eight long months 
Its finally here
The most wonderful 
Time of year

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 4, 2021)

12.5 hours.
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs anxious as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs!!!!!!!!

I hate the first game jitters, and the good Lord knows I have had my fair share of them in my lifetime!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> After eight long months
> Its finally here
> The most wonderful
> Time of year
> ...


GO Dawgs and deer season can't wait!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to catch a Tiger by it's tail and whoop him up pretty good!

The championship run begins tonight! Let's go!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Prove it Day #1. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Game Day Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs counting down the min & hrs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Glory, Glory To Ole Georgia!! G E O R G I A!! Gooooooooo Dawgs! Sick Em!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

The hour of truth has arrived ladies and gentlemen. No more talk, no more braggadocio. No more sportscasters yacking about stuff that's going to turn out to be all wrong at the end of this game. It's put up or shut up time.

This is an old southern university rivalry going back decades. What's coming is probably one hour of gridiron fist fight. Clemson is on top. Georgia is ascendant. This game makes or breaks each team's season. There might be room for two 1 loss teams in the final championship games but not three 1 loss teams.

It's time for the Dawgs to show us who they are. Today is statement day. Champions don't hope they are champions. Champions don't think they could be champions. Champions are champions and know it from the get go.

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The hour of truth has arrived ladies and gentlemen. No more talk, no more braggadocio. No more sportscasters yacking about stuff that's going to turn out to be all wrong at the end of this game. It's put up or shut up time.
> 
> This is an old southern university rivalry going back decades. What's coming is probably one hour of gridiron fist fight. Clemson is on top. Georgia is ascendant. This game makes or breaks each team's season. There might be room for two 1 loss teams in the final championship games but not three 1 loss teams.
> 
> ...



Game starts at 7:30. Still plenty of time to be nervous!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Game starts at 7:30. Still plenty of time to be nervous!



No sir. Now is the time to be brave and stalwart. But have a backup plan for a hasty advance to the rear.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> No sir. Now is the time to be brave and stalwart. But have a backup plan for a hasty advance to the rear.


I ain't scared at all. I honestly feel good about Georgia making a big statement tonight. I think the Dawgs will be able to run all over Clemson, which of course, will set up some deep passes for us to connect on. I don't think Clemson will be able to run on us, so we can key in on their big QB. Dawgs will be fired up and ready! I TRULY believe that!

Dawgs 37
Clemson 24

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Goooooo Daaaaawwwgggsssssss!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

GO 
D
a
w
g
s


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 4, 2021)

Game time!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s a good day to be a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Charlie, we won brother, I know you knew we would before the game was played. I was nervous as all get out and heck I didn't even post on the forum till the game was over!!! 
 I miss you my friend, I miss you bad! We beat a top 5 team to open the season and I know you could be heard yelling Go Dawgs all over heaven tonight!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs tonight in Adairville Ky.
Go Dawgs in Moulree Ga.!

Go Dawgs in the Piney woods of south Ga!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Carroll County


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2021)

It sho does feel good right now..

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 5, 2021)

Dawgs went and did it!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Man the sky is is just a little bit bluer this morning. But we did beat the number 3 team in the nation!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 5, 2021)

Something just feels right this morning!!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2021)

Great win, that defense was like a pack of swarming wild dogs. We weren't at full strength either. First time Clem hasn't scored a TD in a long time. We gotta stretch the field better on offense. Looks like we have a decent OL and a promising run game with White and Milton.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS proud to wake up and not have any hair fall out over night! Pheeeew! 

Dawgs caught the Tiger by the tail, and whooped him! Next!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

It's a great day to be a Dawg!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

I bet KyDawg is doing a bij jig up there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2021)

*DAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to get our team healthy!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

Just want to repeat this from when it happened.... Mr Charlie was the most respected by me member on the sports forum. Not because he was a dawg, but because he was a classy fan and showed class to other fans. I couldn't imagine how someone's passing I never met would hurt. A few of the guys on this board could take lessons from his actions.  Go dawgs for KyDawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Charlie was a DGD! I wanted so bad for the Dawgs to win it all before he passed. But,,, I’d imagine the view he has is probably better than us being able to watch from the sidelines! Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!


Yes..... This!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Still living rent free in other teams minds!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Explain to me how beating teams that had no business being in the top 25 makes the Dawgs win less when we beat #3?? And them fellers want to call us Homer's


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

They just trolling. UGA had the toughest opening season test and passed. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!
Got a big W, now let's finish the drill...
It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS executing Tigers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS! It's great ti be a Georgia Bulldawg. H22 and I met a Clemson fan right before the game. We were sporting our GA shirts. He told us that we may want to meet his wife. BIG Ga. fan. She came out of her condo with her Dad's 1942 Championship ring. H22 asked to put it on. He bout got emotional. I told H22 later it's GON be a good year for the DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! It's great ti be a Georgia Bulldawg. H22 and I met a Clemson fan right before the game. We were sporting our GA shirts. He told us that we may want to meet his wife. BIG Ga. fan. She came out of her condo with her Dad's 1942 Championship ring. H22 asked to put it on. He bout got emotional. I told H22 later it's GON be a good year for the DAWGS!
> View attachment 1102722View attachment 1102723


Now that is a DGD!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! It's great ti be a Georgia Bulldawg. H22 and I met a Clemson fan right before the game. We were sporting our GA shirts. He told us that we may want to meet his wife. BIG Ga. fan. She came out of her condo with her Dad's 1942 Championship ring. H22 asked to put it on. He bout got emotional. I told H22 later it's GON be a good year for the DAWGS!
> View attachment 1102722View attachment 1102723


Hmmm. It started late Saturday night but there’s something in the air about our Dawgs and I like it!!! Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! 

Get well and win!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

The taste of victory sure does taste good. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

OK everybody, cheer down. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 6, 2021)

Go dawgs feeling sorry for some of the sour blank Clemson fans on tiger net after reading some of their comments!  Lol there are some sad folks out there


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs thankful for an opening day win against a top 5 team!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy Labor Day!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs happy to be 1-0. They dug down and found a way to win. Proud of those guys!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dogs, now 43-18-4 all time vs Clem.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

Man that’s dominating @westcobbdog Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep it going guys!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs and stay healthy againat UAB!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs Tuesday is just a little brighter!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2021)

I think they just sacked Clemson's QB again..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS! I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs going to work tonight smiling all the way!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2021)

Go you Georgia BullDAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2021)

Somebody cut that boys hair! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1103078


Big Cinco don't look so big in that pic


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2021)

Go late night Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go late night Dawgs for Charlie!


Be here till 3:30am!!!! Then head home.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2021)

Dabo was heard after the game asking, Who Let dem DAWGS Out!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2021)

Go you Junkyard DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go you Junkyard DAWGS!



Dang! I was gonna say that and you beat me to it. I think I'll say it anyway.

Go you hairy junkyard Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2021)

Enjoying reading the clem football forums. Maybe 3 out of 100's of posts mentions they actually got body slammed on offense, most pointing the finger at the OC, the OL coach, Dabo himself, the weight program, the Cheer leaders, ect....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS hoping to go 2-0 Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Wednesday night!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 8, 2021)

HUNKER DOWN YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 8, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Enjoying reading the clem football forums. Maybe 3 out of 100's of posts mentions they actually got body slammed on offense, most pointing the finger at the OC, the OL coach, Dabo himself, the weight program, the Cheer leaders, ect....


Yeah I been reading those too.   Comical


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2021)

Go You Silver Britches!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs been waiting for Carson Beck to light it up!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs, get well JT and Carson needs a good break-in game!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to overcome more diversity!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs needing to heal up and everybody get healthy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go You Silver Britches!


Be a Dixie DAWG till the day I die. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs freezing up a bunch of BBQ fresh off the Stump's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs freezing up a bunch of BBQ fresh off the Stump's.


Sounds great, brother! I'm ready for me a big BBQ sammich!

Go Dawgs filling their hoods up with the smell of smoked meat!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 9, 2021)

Sweet wifey bought me a new rug
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs playing several QBs Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs on game day eve!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs my brothas and sistas!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping the Dawg hating trolls at bay...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs knowing it won't matter who starts at QB Saturday. All they have to do is hand the ball to Zeus and block a little bit.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)

JUST WIN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs freezing up a bunch of BBQ fresh off the Stump's.


Brings back OLD memories of Sanford stadium when bout all you could get at the concession  stand was a Poss' BBQ sammy and a coke in a Poss' cup. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Brings back OLD memories of Sanford stadium when bout all you could get at the concession  stand was a Poss' BBQ sammy and a coke in a Poss' cup. GO DAWGS!



Those were the days! It was pretty good Q and by halftime you didn't care anyway because that Coke you were drinking was a 50/50 mix with some "Jet Fuel".


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Those were the days! It was pretty good Q and by halftime you didn't care anyway because that Coke you were drinking was a 50/50 mix with some "Jet Fuel".


Deployed zip lock bags to transport fuel to site.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to watch Mercer lay the smack down on Bama Saturday! Catching Bama at the right time looking ahead to Florida.

Mercer 48
Bama 3


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

GameDay Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2021)

Go opening day Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 11, 2021)

It's game day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Show no mercy, Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Deer Hunting Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Sure am hoping the Dawgs come out fired up and don't hold back!!!!! So be it if we hang 60 on UAB, put the pedal down and don't let up!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

GAME DAY!! 
The wife, myself and our 5 year old little girl are about to head to the game. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 11, 2021)

RIP 911 Victims 
Go Dawgs from Miramar Beach.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Go dawgs!   Stetson gonna rock it today!   Rackmaster..... Beck won't see the field! ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs get fired up!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Athens town gonna be crazy!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Go dawgs for the midget mailman!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!
It's game day in ATHENS town.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Man it’s nice to finally have a real game atmosphere in Athens! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

I'll know who painted the G while watching the game. Grew up with her in 5 points. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

^^^ She's raising them grandbabies RIGHT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Hoping we get to play a lot of young guys today to get them some work. UAB may be tough, though. Us coming off such a big win has me a little worried. Are our guys going to be focused today? Man, I hope so.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Deep down we know you love our Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Hoping we get to play a lot of young guys today to get them some work. UAB may be tough, though. Us coming off such a big win has me a little worried. Are our guys going to be focused today? Man, I hope so.


They’re well coached. They aren’t going to come in and just lay down on us. If the Dawgs come out with the same fire they had last week regardless of who’s not playing the Dawgs will win easily. I hope they come out physical and mad. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

Had a pregame snack and drank at Friends.  Lady came in and asked the bartender to put on the Auburn game. He politely said we don't watch that game here. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

TURN IT UP!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs, kill em!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go 2-0 Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Heck, yes! How ‘bout them Dawgs!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Wish I could find Guth's post where he said the Dawgs were gonna lose a game they shouldn't, cause they always do........

Just to quote it in the tOsu game thread.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

Had a special guest that let my little girl get her picture made with him! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Had a special guest that let my little girl get her picture made with him! GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1103793


Dooley's Dawgs!!! Very cool


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Good job Dawgs! Get ready to burn the Chickens!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for SEC play!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!! 

Ol Guth sure knows how to crawfish don't he!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Be easy on him John he thought they were in their way to another Natty! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs with so many QBs, it's a shame we can't play all of them at once.  Just win, baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2021)

How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2021)

Neighbor came over after game last night. His dog is wearing one of his shirts. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to wring a rooster's neck next Saturday!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to wring a rooster's neck next Saturday!


And thank goodness it's at home and we don't have to listen to that chicken crow.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating chicken!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!!View attachment 1104007


Ol' Spurrier I always did find him amusing!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs not counting their chickens before they hatch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Already thinking about next weeks tailgate. I think I'll have H22 do a spatchcocked baby chicken on da grill.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Already thinking about next weeks tailgate. I think I'll have H22 do a spatchcocked baby chicken on da grill.



Dat GON be gooo ooo good.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 13, 2021)

Monday GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs @!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2021)

Go DAWGS sitting back and reading armchair coaches.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS sitting back and reading armchair coaches.


We try really hard but we still SUXS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs finally getting a break!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs not taking a handout and working for their money!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2021)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 14, 2021)

Tuesday morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2021)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs smoking chicken Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Go hump day Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to represent that #2 ranking Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs please just keep winning!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go hump day Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the hearts amd minds of all
Opposing fans!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the hearts amd minds of all
> Opposing fans!


Isn't that the truth.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the hearts amd minds of all
> Opposing fans!


Go Dawgs doing it rent free!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS on a rainy afternoon at the beach


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs wishing they were at the beach!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 15, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wishing they were at the beach!!!!!


First vacation I've had in years but will be home to watch the Dawgs destroy the Cocks! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to eat that 11 piece chicken dinner Saturday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Milwaukee…


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go traveling Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for game day!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!
 Not real fond of all these late games.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to knock the cock-a-doodle-doo-doo out of that stupid rooster!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs still stacking and packing commits for 2022!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs just win baby!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dogs went on the Coot football forum board and can report they don't seem too concerned with the Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs in a tree with no rain.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!  Me, Lil jb, and @ADDICTED2HUNTIN Rolling to Sanford Sat night!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go Dawgs!  Me, Lil jb, and @ADDICTED2HUNTIN Rolling to Sanford Sat night!


GO DAWGS! Hope the rain holds off!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2021)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2021)

Go you Silver Britches!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2021)

Friday GO DAWGS, i can smell that chicken frying!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Friends it's ALMOST time to LET THE BIG DAWG EAT! 
some chicken.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2021)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs abusing roosters on Saturday! Batter 'em up good, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!! in 25 hours...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs in a tree watching some serious chasing.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on a mature buck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS! It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog already got the radio on the Friday night pre game show on the radio in beauitiful down town Athens.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Almost game day!! I can smell the oil heating up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on the Bama deer season to open up!!!!! If it's brown it's down baby!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs on game day!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs on their way to 3-0!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 18, 2021)

Game day GO DAWGS!! Getting ready to head toward Sanford! Have a little fun at the tailgate with some friends then watch the dawgs eat some chicken!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

It’s Saturday in Athens town my Dawg brothers and sisters! Go Dawgs ready to eat some chicken!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 18, 2021)

Fry that chicken! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 18, 2021)

Gameday.....GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

Come on kickoff!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s Saturday in Athens town my Dawg brothers and sisters! Go Dawgs ready to eat some chicken!!


Aint nothin finer than to be in Athens town. GO my homey G DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Sep 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin finer than to be in Athens town. GO my homey G DAWGS!



nuthin could be finer than to whoop south caroliner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2021)

Rainsing Cane's on Baxter has some good chicken for those in the A town that want to eat some good chicken. There's GON be some chicken eaten tonight. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

My boy just headed to Athens town! Go Dawgs and be careful Celuse JR!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2021)

Well look a here. SC just showed up in Athens town.


----------



## cramer (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well look a here. SC just showed up in Athens town.
> View attachment 1105171



????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 18, 2021)

Lookin good. GO DAWGS!!! Pick


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 18, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs! 3-0!! Got one more practice game with Vandy before it starts getting tougher!! Come in Dawgs get better!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 18, 2021)

Here we go Bulldawgs, here we go!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2021)

Good win tonight! Keep it going, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 19, 2021)

Sunday morning! 3-0!! GO DAWGS!! Just keep chopping wood!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2021)

It's great to be a Georgia BULLDAWG! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2021)

It's great to be a Gator hater too. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's great to be a Gator hater too.
> GO DAWGS!


Amen Mandy!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating a chicken biscuit this morning!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna fry up some chicken for dinner tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna eat some chicken and dumplings for lunch today!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating a chicken wrap for lunch.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 19, 2021)

Had wings last night. Wife wants some blackened chicken with linguine and cajun cream sauce for dinner. Gonna give it a try.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching the haters bashing this Dawg team! Just keep winning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs gonna fry up some chicken for dinner tonight.


Ate some South Cackylackey skrimp last night. Baby chicken going on the grill for suppa. 


brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs watching the haters bashing this Dawg team! Just keep winning!!


Let them bash, I bet 100.00 they were watching our AWESOME DAWGS. Haters GON hate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2021)

Listening to Bulldawg brunch from Hill Top in Athens on WSB. GO DAWGS! 

By the way, Hill Top has some of the best crabcakes I eva eaten.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ate some South Cackylackey skrimp last night. Baby chicken going on the grill for suppa.



It's good for you and it'll help ya too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m still angry at that officiating crew for giving Carolina that bogus fumble. Must’ve had money on the game. Chumps!

Go Dawgs excited to be 3-0 and feeling great about this team.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I’m still angry at that officiating crew for giving Carolina that bogus fumble. Must’ve had money on the game. Chumps!
> 
> Go Dawgs excited to be 3-0 and feeling great about this team.


They all need to be fired. I aint neva been so mad in a long while. H22 kkept telling me to just let it go.  Now I'm fixing to get mad all over again watching the replay of the game on ESPNU.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 20, 2021)

Game replay on SEC right now.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 20, 2021)

Go dawgs! Gotta get our db's some faster shoes. Need to be a bit less sloppy on O. Looking good tho!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs and a 12"oo game Saturday. Just like the old days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2021)

Look who showed up at the game Saturday. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this rainy day!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs working on a rainy night!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Game replay on SEC right now.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Them replays is awesome for a late game. It's amazin how much more you can remember......GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2021)

If you’re a Dawg and this thread isn’t part of your day then shame on you!!!? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> If you’re a Dawg and this thread isn’t part of your day then shame on you!!!? Go Dawgs!!


Amen!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs tired of the rain.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Now I'm going back to sleep!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs preparing to sink the Commodore!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
I worked at Hodgson's Pharmacy in high school. You know you're working for good folks when they give their employees 2 tickets to every home game and close the store for the games. Now that's a DGD of a boss!
Cheer team game in the morning of the games for milkshakes for the guys and diet cokes for the girls.  but it's true. Coach Mike wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to bash the 'Dores in! I'm hearing Jordan Davis is going to fast of Friday, and eat all day Saturday! Eat Big Dawg! EAT! 

Here come the Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2021)

Go dawgs raising the boy right, hanging out with El Dawg-O


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs raising the boy right, hanging out with El Dawg-OView attachment 1105729


Nice!!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs raising the boy right, hanging out with El Dawg-OView attachment 1105729


That El Dawgo guy is a trip!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> That El Dawgo guy is a trip!
> GO DAWGS!


He's a nut for sure!   But he's also a DGD!  We met quite a few on Sat!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> He's a nut for sure!   But he's also a DGD!  We met quite a few on Sat!


Yes sir! Bunch of fun folks that bleed red and black!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! 

3 more hours till time to go home!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2021)

Go DAWGS on this foggy morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1105833



Where ya'll get these cool banners? GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Where ya'll get these cool banners? GO DAWGS!!!


I googled Larry Muson quotes and copied that one from the page I was reading.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2021)

Will never make any predictions but we lookin GOOD

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Getting closer to slam the Dores!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs, it's more like football weather!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Nashville 10RC!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Nashville 10RC!!!


Go DAWGS hoping you burn that place to the ground!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2021)

Go DAWGS with this fine football weather!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2021)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs that are huntin fools this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs that are huntin fools this week.


GO DAWGS. I'll neva forget being in the student section all wearing red and black and H22 wolking in front of the cheerleaders looking up to find us with his flannel shirt and jeans on and had just gotting in from hunting. I think I have a pic of me and my friend waiting on him .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 23, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1106045


Classic What year?

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2021)

Go History Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2021)

Go reminiscing Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Love this nice weather!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs for the boys of fall!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 24, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Classic What year?
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Maybe 1979. Not real sure. It was homecoming because we have the famous homecoming mums my friends dad always got for us girls.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2021)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!

Well it is for me


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to flush the commode doors.???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)

Glory Glory to GEORGIA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)

Listening to Bulldawg Friday night on the radio cause that's what a DGD does. 
GO Dawgs.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 24, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glory Glory to GEORGIA!


I get cold chills every time!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs..

Don't mind me. 

Need to save this quote.. 


lampern said:


> I don't hunt in Georgia but we do just fine in NC letting folks use whatever caliber they want and guess what?
> 
> It works. Your state should try it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2021)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs on this game day! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2021)

Go DAWGS on gameday!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 25, 2021)

Go dawgs watching does, fawns, and longbeards from a tree this am!  Hunting them commode - ores bout lunch time!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 25, 2021)

Do it big, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2021)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to be 4-0!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2021)

Hunker down hairy Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^^^ THIS! 
GO DAWGS! Watching Ryders cup and the radio is full blast on BullDAWGS game day.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

It's game day!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the slaughter today!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 25, 2021)

GAME DAY GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Just about game time! Go Dawgs put hammer down on them Dores!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2021)

Dawgs spank Vandy 62-0 and go to 4-0 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2021)

How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! Keep focused and keep winning!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2021)

We deep! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dawgs looking good.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go 4-0 Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Dawgs gotta man up next week!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs keep the focus!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't give a dawg about no Tennessee Vol or no Florida Alligator! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!
> 
> Dawgs gotta man up next week!!!!!



We got this! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Keep practicing to beat everybody!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Arkie gonna come to play! But them junkyard Dawgs ain’t gonna have none of it!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Arkie gonna come to play! But them junkyard Dawgs ain’t gonna have none of it!


I'm still to much like Bo$$ I am worried about arky!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

@John Cooper This is new era! These Dawgs are focused! They’re ready! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go focused Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 25, 2021)

Keep chopping! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Baxter tonight!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Just win baby!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for Arkie! I think our starters getting a lot of rest Saturday is going to be the difference in this game. Arkie is physical and so are the Dawgs! But I think Arkie runs out of gas and the Dawgs roll! Number 99 only played 9 snaps!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs riding Brownceluse coat tails!!!!!

I am hoping you are correct Brother Brown.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I'm still to much like Bo$$ I am worried about arky!!



You, me, Bo$$ and Vince Dooley too!

Go Dawgs not getting the big head. Them Hawgs gonna be looking to draw blood next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

elfiii said:


> You, me, Bo$$ and Vince Dooley too!
> 
> Go Dawgs not getting the big head. Them Hawgs gonna be looking to draw blood next week.


Them Hawgs are going to be a handful and they will draw some blood. But them Dawgs bleed Red and Black! Ain’t gonna come in our house and take anything! This ain’t the normal Dawg team taking the field. This is going to open a lot of eyes about just how good this team is! Go Dawgs leaving it all on the field! If I’m wrong I’ll try and delete this post fast!!?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to smoke some hogs Saturday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS got ESPN College Gamd Day coming to the Classic city for Arkanas.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Gotta prove it EVERY week!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Them Hawgs are going to be a handful and they will draw some blood. But them Dawgs bleed Red and Black! Ain’t gonna come in our house and take anything! This ain’t the normal Dawg team taking the field. This is going to open a lot of eyes about just how good this team is! Go Dawgs leaving it all on the field! If I’m wrong I’ll try and delete this post fast!!?



Go Dawgs hoping you are right. So far other than an overrated Clemson we haven't faced any "real" college football teams. Arky is the real thing this year and next Saturday is going to be Statement Day for them. They ain't gonna lie down and roll over for the second half. They will be in our face for all 60 minutes.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

All I can say is Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Kirby said he needs the fans to be elite! I’m gonna be elite until they prove me otherwise! You got to believe you can beat them before you can beat them! It’s time the fan base believe! Go Dawgs ready to hand Pittman and the Hawgs their first loss!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Them Hawgs are going to see some catch Dawgs on Dooley Field! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs whooping some hogs!!!!!

I am gonna follow Jeff!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Failure isn’t an option in Athens! The Dawgs are hunters! I’d hate to be Hawg! I smell bacon already!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Smoking hogs this Saturday!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Athens Saturday for the largest BBQ eating party in the world!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs serving up wholesale BBQ by the pound!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs baying some hogs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs baying some hogs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS ... BBQ the Hawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 27, 2021)

I think the DAWGs win but the cupcake tour is officially over. 

Hope my DAWG friends have a great day.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think the DAWGs win but the cupcake tour is officially over.
> 
> Hope my DAWG friends have a great day.



Yea, Sam has those boys believing and playing great football.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think the DAWGs win but the cupcake tour is officially over.
> 
> Hope my DAWG friends have a great day.


Them Hawgs are fighters no doubt. Love me some Pittman! He knows he was never on the radar for the job until everyone else turned it down. He was the right choice amd built a great staff. He has 8, 5th year seniors playing on this team from the Covid deal. But it won’t be enough to win in Athens. Dawgs will win this game. It’s going to be fun to watch! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 27, 2021)

I think the D will give up a td or 2 but the dawgs win! Go Hog Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to knock the squeal out of them hogs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby said he needs the fans to be elite! I’m gonna be elite until they prove me otherwise! You got to believe you can beat them before you can beat them! It’s time the fan base believe! Go Dawgs ready to hand Pittman and the Hawgs their first loss!



It's not enough to believe you're going to beat them. You have to know you're going to beat them and then you have to go prove you were right.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 27, 2021)

I read that Washington and Tykee Smith were cleared and probably play this week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Ready to turn them hogs into sausage!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2021)

Go dawgs hawgs are a pestilence.  Let's get shed of em!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2021)

Here we go Georgia here we go!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to eat some pork!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs and sic em!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2021)

Go DAWGS crankin' up dem grills for some pork sammiches!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for some ribs and pulled pork!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  staying hungry after the pork chops are served!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs on fine Tuesday!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2021)

I know we'll be eating some grilled pork chops Sat. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Little Rock!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Fayetteville Arkansas!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2021)

Go poke chop Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Thinking about how good bacon smells cooking! Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2021)

Go dawgs BBQ pork on Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2021)

Go 8pm Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2021)

Go dawgs watching the Braves.  Sports and good music is woke!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2021)

I sure am looking forward to some pulled pork sammidges this weekend.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2021)

Go your hairy hump day DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Let the BIG DAWG EAT. 


some pork.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy birthday to the one and only voice of the DAWGS! He would have been 99 today. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy Birthday to real voice of the Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy birthday to the one and only voice of the DAWGS! He would have been 99 today. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1107032


Happy birthday Mr. Larry!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2021)

Go lunch time Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2021)

Go H22 already getting ready to eat some hawg Saturday.
Got bacon, wild hawg sausage/cheese balls and thick cup pork chops on the menu. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2021)

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 29, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1107062


Darn good kid too!! Hope to get him on his biggest buck this year, being from Cali all he’s ever killed were black tails and his biggest was a 4 pt. Kids in for a surprise when he gets his first racked whitetail!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs going hunting in the morning! Be my first sit this year. Can’t wait!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2021)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Thursday.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating pork chops, ham, ribs, pickled pigs feet, & pig ear sammiches out of the Razorbacks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2021)

Go DAWGS crankin' up dat grill.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs using bacon grease to make a jambalaya


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thought I‘d drop this off, shows how close Kirby, Nic and the Manning’s are, trolling each other for a laugh. Good stuff!

https://dawgpost.com/s/3645/peyton-...-kirby-smart-on-mnf---making-nick-saban-laugh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2021)

GO you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs that missed Munson's birthday but happy birthday anyway Larry. We sure do miss you.

and Go Dawgs headed to the woods!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs hunting and sweatin and sweatin and hunting.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Waiting on game day!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting in the AC at work waiting on opening day!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!
       BEAT THE HOGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good morning DAWG friends, getting closer.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS during October!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching turkeys eat all my seed I planted last week.?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning DAWG friends, getting closer.
> 
> View attachment 1107326


GIT! You don't belong here. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2021)

It’s Friday!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS gonna be watching the Fla. game at the beach.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Beach Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!! 

pig souie or however they say it


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 1, 2021)

Go dawgs hope y'all want to see Stetson taking snaps in the first quarter!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 1, 2021)

Anybody notice the line on the game?  Go dawgs..... Looks like the unofficial official mailman news.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2021)

Line has moved from 18.5 to 16.5 very quickly!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2021)

Game day 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 2, 2021)

Saturday morning Go Dawgs! Arkansas, you can go back to winning next week!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 2, 2021)

Game day GO DAWGS! Bout to head to the classic city to watch them DAWGS EAT!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs hope y'all want to see Stetson taking snaps in the first quarter!


NO


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Hoping JT can play the whole game!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to hand the Hawgs their first loss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

It's a great day to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 
GOoooooooooooooooooooooDAWGS. SIC EM!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

woof, woof, woof.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2021)

pffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2021)

Time to climb out of this tree and go watch the Bulldawgs of Georgia put a whoopin on the Razorbacks of Arkansas.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to get down out of this tree, pack up and be home on the couch by the end of the first quarter.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 2, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Ok, ok I am up and ready to yell Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 2, 2021)

Making sausage outta them hogs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2021)

I had a pilled pork Sammich for lunch, the DAWGS had a whole pork team!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Let’s GO DAWGS!!View attachment 1107541


Don't let her rassle one of those recycling boxes!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Let the BIG DAWG EAT!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Go 5-0 Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAWGS! 5 and 0 and running the show! 
*GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Go you 5 & 0 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs, getting ready for the Barn!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Love it how other teams fans say our wins over two top 10 opponents are not as relevant as their wins over lesser opponents!!!!!

Great day to be a Dawg living rent free on other teams fans minds!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs loving this team!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

My jeeps new name!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2021)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
GO DAWGS! Sent them little piggy's crying wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Dawg fans!!!!! Something other fans dream about!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs hurting feelings of others!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs hurting feelings of others!


Go Dawgs hurting other teams Homer's feelings!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs! The Lizards already have two L’s!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1107678


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> My jeeps new name!
> View attachment 1107671


That looks sweet! I like that. My first 4-wheeler dad got me in the late 80s I named it Dawg. Had a Georgia tag on the front, and Bulldog head sticker on each side of the gas tank.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> That looks sweet! I like that. My first 4-wheeler dad got me in the late 80s I named it Dawg. Had a Georgia tag on the front, and Bulldog head sticker on each side of the gas tank.


As much as I hate to spend the money, when it's time to renew my tag, it will be a Georgia tag probably say BLKDOG .....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs for all the haters!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 3, 2021)

Game replay on SEC right now.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs 1 game at a time!   Homers, homies, home bodies, and mobile home tenants all say go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Jeff wasn't Big Mike (the fan who painted his head some of your kinfolk?)


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> Jeff wasn't Big Mike (the fan who painted his head some of your kinfolk?)


No sir. But did get to speak with him a time or three at games. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> No sir. But did get to speak with him a time or three at games. Go Dawgs!


I thought he was kin to someone here on the forum,  sure do miss him at the games!!!!! DGD!!!
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs just take care if business!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Good morning DAWG home skillets. Y’all are getting the respect you deserve around the conference. Looking good!







PS: See ya soon!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for all the haters!



Go Dawgs hatin' 'em back!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2021)

Go DAWGS, getting ready to burn down da Barn!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2021)

Always funny....


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1107809


Speaking of Goldberg. 1989 GA football schedule poster in the Bulldawg room.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs still smiling after the Arky win. But we ain’t played nobody!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Ready to beat another set of Tigers!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 4, 2021)

Anybody else going to the Barn Saturday? GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Oct 4, 2021)

Bo$$ grinning ear to ear rite now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 4, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Anybody else going to the Barn Saturday? GO DAWGS!


You headed down?  Was gonna say stop by on the way but I'm gonna be reeling in reds and trout in Darien!  But will still be watching and yelling "Go Dawgs!"


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 4, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You headed down?  Was gonna say stop by on the way but I'm gonna be reeling in reds and trout in Darien!  But will still be watching and yelling "Go Dawgs!"


Yes sir, we gonna make the trip! Your trip sounds really fun!!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Let's get ready to rock Jordan Hare!!!!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 4, 2021)

Go DAWGS!
Bout to whip them tigers or eagles or whatever they’re called


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs Go! GOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!! Ready to beat another set of Tigers!!



You mean Auburn without a lake? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go mines Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS lookin' for a good recipe for an eagle/tiger stew.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ who has got to be loving him some Dawg football right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs skinning tiger's, plucking eagles and taking care of theplainsmen!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS hoping the recent wins won’t go to the players ego!!!! Just keep winning, or chopping, or whatever the catch phrase is these days. Miss you, Bo$$, even though we never got a chance to meet. You were obviously a DGD


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs closing in on hump day!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs praying there ain’t a video of King Kirby making it rain hundreds at a strip club!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs an hour away from humpday!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2021)

Go DAWGS with the clock tickin' on Auburn!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to smack around Milo’s tea boy!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting nervous,  I know this isn't the CMR, JD, RG era Dawgs but dang I get this way every time we play!!!!!!

Praying CKS has got these guy's focused with blinders on and ready to play lights out!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs ready to smack around Milo’s tea boy!


Go Dawgs loving Milo's but wanting to slap Bo Nix


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs not worried! Ready to smack the Barners in mouth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Nervous for every game. This IS the SEC. But I always keep the faith. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs. Nervous for every game. This IS the SEC. But I always keep the faith. GO DAWGS!


Yes mam Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs still worried about the Barn no matter what anybody else says. Been shot at and missed and poop'ed at and hit too many times to not be worried.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


Focus on winning, not on the ranking!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting ready for da game!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS getting fired UP!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2021)

Didn't have any venom for AU until I read some posts on their Football Forums. 
Ready now to stomp a mudhole on their head. Go Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs stomping mudholes in Auburn, AL day after tomorrow.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  still feeling uneasy about the cow pasture team!!!! But I trust CKS to make the right decisions!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS keeping the faith!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 7, 2021)

Do dawgs y'all gonna hear us from Darien this weekend!  Ready for football and coastal fishing! Locked and loaded


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS! @mizzippi jb, be safe and catch a boat load!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 7, 2021)

I know it’s the wrong week for this one but I love it! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 8, 2021)

Happy Friday!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2021)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready for bidness on da plains!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2021)

Almost game day! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2021)

GO you hairy DAWGS.


----------



## Duff (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to feast on tiger meat! Hope the Dawgs hang 200 on them! 200-0 Daaaaaawwwwgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Still got that uneasy feeling. 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 8, 2021)

These Dawgs will be fine. They are hungry and will eat all they want.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs, stomp the Barn!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2021)

Friends, it's almost time TO LET THE BIG DAWG EAT! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

GATA and Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping Nix hemmed up.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Ready to stomp on some tigers heads!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to see them Barner fans leave with their heads down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping this winning streak alive Saturday, denying those toilet paper throwers a chance to celebrate. Those barners are a strange bunch!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs keeping this winning streak alive Saturday, denying those toilet paper throwers a chance to celebrate. Those barners are a strange bunch!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 8, 2021)

Go DAWGS going fishing tomorrow when they should be hunting!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs using the LEO foot strike on the tiger's!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 8, 2021)

Go dawgs on the bluff!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs on the bluff!! View attachment 1108513


What a great shot

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 9, 2021)

Game day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2021)

Game day GO DAWGS! bout to head to the plains and watch the barn burn!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

It's Saturday. Let's Go, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s Saturday! Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dogs, nervous about JT not playing, think I saw where he has played in 7 career games at UGA and missed 8. Last year Stet  had a great game vs Allbarn, can he do it again? If we win and get on the field will they hose EM down again, then turn the hoses on the stands?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, nervous about JT not playing, think I saw where he has played in 7 career games at UGA and missed 8. Last year Stet  had a great game vs Allbarn, can he do it again? If we win and get on the field will they hose EM down again, then turn the hoses on the stands?


Kinda worried about this as well! 

I catch heat for it but facts is facts! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Not worried. Aubarn doesn’t know what’s coming. We will be able to run the ball. I look for a close game to the half. Second half the Dawgs will slide on off to victory. This isn’t like any team UGA has fielded. They’re playing as a unit! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs going to the barn yard to get their bully on!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Game day Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ain't gonna lie about it, I'm nervous about this game too!! 

It's just the old Dawg in me and I know we are a different team, but old habits are hard to break


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for victory!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! Went to the Classic City this morning for some Sam's and Cofer's Garden Center shopping and did not see one soul without a GEORGIA shirt on. SHOW THAT PRIDE DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, nervous about JT not playing, think I saw where he has played in 7 career games at UGA and missed 8. Last year Stet  had a great game vs Allbarn, can he do it again? If we win and get on the field will they hose EM down again, then turn the hoses on the stands?



Go Dawgs agreeing with westcobbdawg but *G**O DAWGS! ANYWAY*. Just win baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Believe my Dawg brothers and sisters! These Dawgs are ready fir war and they don’t lose!!! Go you hungry Dawgs!!! Eat!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Go nervous Dawgs!!! 

Go confident Dawgs!!!

Just Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to smack the barn around in their own stadium.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

Dagum. I'm wore slap out and it ain't even half. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go 6-0 Dawgs! These Dawgs aren’t going anywhere!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 9, 2021)

Great victory, now let's finish the drill 
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2021)

Go DAWGS dining on plucked eagle and skint tiger! ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

We GON Bulldog Boogie tonght. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  slap wore out!!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 9, 2021)

Goooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Need 9 more W's, one at a time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Go you 6-0 Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

If your not a DAWG fan, you don't know. Ring that bell.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Still takin' care of business. Keep choppin' wood, boys!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs keep the foot on the skinny pedal!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright Dawgs, on to Kentucky,  they just whopped LSwho !!

They gonna be fired up, the Dawgs have got to stay focused and not let the rankings go to their head!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Just keep winning!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS just winning


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 10, 2021)

*GO DAWGS!!!*


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2021)

Go DAWGS keepin' your head on straight and your play nice and tight!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Dawgs won, Alabama lost, and I'm hunting....sure is a mighty fine morning! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs still not feeling real swooft about the rest of the season. Erryboty gonna be after us now including the dog catcher.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying focused on one game at a time!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2021)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDOG! How sweet it is. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


Brother Jeff you have said it all season how this team is different and last night proved it to me, it's not necessarily their on a mission,  it's more like they are a cohesive unit. Just look at Ladd Mconkey, not one power 5 offer and yet he is a play maker on this team! 

It's like every player is committed to the G!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2021)

Agree would rather hunt than be hunted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Just keep ringing that bell.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Breaking news. Saban has just fired his hair stylist. Hearing the guy that clips his toenails is being promoted. More on this developing story as I hear it.



*How ‘bout them Daaaaaaawgs! *


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

?????


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS! It was a fun environment and the Auburn fan base was welcoming!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 10, 2021)

We even had a visitor come by our tailgate. The pictures on the top are with me and some of my crew. Many of you know may know this wonderful woman and know her story. She’s a fighter and loves the DAWGNATION!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 10, 2021)

Who's the wonderful woman? Can't see the pics real well. 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 10, 2021)

It is Keele Ringos mother. She’s been battling cancer and she is a trooper!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

This team is playing as a team!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Kentucky !


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to bust the wildcats bubble!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs, preparing to go 7-0 by spanking the kitties!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Drive by Go Dawgs!!!!

Now back to sleep!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! It was a fun environment and the Auburn fan base was welcoming! View attachment 1108897



This year, but I haven’t forgotten the water cannon!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2021)

Go DAWGS!  Savoring this one and choppin’ dat wood for the next one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
I know Bo$$ and Erk are up there smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Good morning, and GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)

Little fella is wise beyond his years. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixin' to fry up some cats.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 11, 2021)

Lock it down, Dawgs!?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little fella is wise beyond his years. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1109009


@mrs. hornet22 you beat me to it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------

